# Question for TSD students/teachers



## Faye (May 26, 2004)

I recently checked out a school in my area that is most convenience for me in terms of location, and they have multiple practice time that suits my work schedule. 
I told the instructor where I was training briefly (too far, loved the school), and she said that my old school trains olympic style, nd is very different from their style, and also that their school uses a different set of forms, and also lower stances. I didn't think much about it, I tried it out,and it was very good. 
However, when the instructor told me the name of the forms, Pyung Ahn, and also because she stresses lower stance, I think they practice Tang Soo Do!
WHy does the school advertise itself as a taekwondo school??? 
Its not the style that I'm concern about, since I'm not interested in tournaments or the sport aspect, i just want a good, fun, class!
Just curious....


----------



## Shinzu (May 27, 2004)

there is also a tae kwon do moo duk kwan.  this is an offshoot of TSD.  that might be the style that is being taught.  here they use similar if not the same forms in TSD.

the idea is to learn and have fun.  if you are accomplishing both then you are getting where you want to be.

have you practiced TSD in the past?


----------



## Faye (May 27, 2004)

No, I've practiced TKD in the past, and this was prior to the time TKD became an olympic sport. 
I agree that the idea is to have fun, I'll can't wait for my second lesson!


----------



## Kodanjaclay (May 27, 2004)

It is not uncommon for TKD schools to use the pyung ahns. When the ChungDoKwan opend in '44, they used them. Master Duk, Sun Son teaches in NYC and still teaches them. He was the second president of the CDK.

There are basically two approaches to TKD, and this is a gross simplification. You have Olympic TKD which uses the Taegeuk Poomse, with the Palgue as a supplement. Then you have traditional, term used lightly, which can use the Pyung Ahn, The Chung Han hyung, Songham (debatable on being traditional...) and even the Kukki-TKD poomse. This is not to say that one approach is better than another, but to say that one approach may be better for you. Try and see what you enjoy. If it does not feel good, then try something else.

Remember too, there are multiple roads leading to the same destination.


----------



## kwanjang (May 28, 2004)

Hello all:
The Pyong Ahn forms are used by a lot of schools, and these days that would not be enough to determine what style the school teaches.  The low stances are great for training the legs, and from my experience most TKD schools do not use that method of leg training.  You will find that sort of training much more common in Kuk Sool and some Hap Ki Do schools.  

None of this is really important, as you say it all when you mention that you really enjoyed the class.  Go for it, as the Instructor seems to do it for you.


----------



## Shinzu (May 28, 2004)

indeed.  learning and knowledge is key.  do your best and things will flow.  

forms are one of my favorite aspect of the arts.  shotokan and TSD are very similar and i was able to train in both.  thats not to say that other styles do not have equally nice forms.  they all serve a purpose.

the road is long but priceless.


----------



## progressivetactics (Jun 8, 2004)

agree with all previous.  Road traveled and fun.  Very important!
However; did want to mention one possible answer that was missed.
MARKETING.
We had a 5thdan TSD locally who was trying to get GM Drouillard to switch the name over to TKD in the early-mid 80's.  Mr. Drouillard did on some paperwork, but switched back shortly.  The 5th dan did not change his style name back, and marketed himself as TKD based on the name recognition.  He later hooked up with TKD Koreans and continued on his dan journey into 7th in TKD.

bb


----------



## saja (Jul 13, 2004)

Great answer on this thread.  I would have to say ask the instuctor.  Just do it at the right time and the right way if it means that much to you.  If not enjoy and have fun learning.  Another thing you may want to look into is what other froms do they do.  Are they TKD or TSD.  I know a TKD school by me that teaches mostly TKD forms but they do teach some TSD forms.

 Tang Soo!


----------

